# Skillung für Krieger bei World of Warcraft



## Shardy (10. Juli 2008)

Hi,
Ich wollte in WoW schon immer mal einen Off-Krieger erstellen,hab leider nur ein kleines prob...Was für eine Skillung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Furor oder Waffen?
Bitte, brauche Hilfe

thx schon mal im vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfG Shardy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tigrexx (11. Juli 2008)

Um ehrlich zu sein kenne ich mich nicht sonderlich mit Kriegern aus aber einige Kollegen von mir haben ein gemischten Talentbaum also etwas aus Furor und etwas aus Waffen


----------



## Shardy (11. Juli 2008)

ok danke dir für die Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (13. Juli 2008)

Ich kann dir 2 Skillungen vorschlagen:

1. Skillung 1

Spezialisiert auf Streitkolben, da man den Gegner betäuben und ggf. Wut erzeugen kann. Ist ne gute PvP Skillung

2. Skillung 2

Das ist auf jedenfall gut für Raids, da du damit max. damage rausholen kannst.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte helfen.


----------



## Shardy (24. Juli 2008)

danke du konntest mir sehr helfen


----------



## blindhai (24. Juli 2008)

und was ist mit dem Def-Krieger?

und vor allem: Womit sollte man beginnen? Erst Waffenbaum oder erst Furor oder querbeet?


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juli 2008)

zum leveln ganz klar fury hochjagen 

und dann irgendwann richtung waffen
ab 70 dann egal ob deff/ms/fury 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein twink hab ich bis 37 gemacht .. mit dem war ich nicht 1mal deffhaltung .. (ok ausser zum entwaffnen im pvp^^)

bis 60 muss man für innis nicht haltung wechseln .. vlt schild an udn gut is
ab 60 dann schild + deffhaltung .. aber spec ist nicht umbedingt
70er + heros musst du am anfang sicher deff skillen zum tanken
ab gutem eq t5+ gehts als off auch ganz gut. und man wird auch mitgenommen


----------



## Melian (6. August 2008)

immer zeurst die ultimates.

also zuerst blutdurst im furor oder Verwüsten im Deffbaum.

hauptattacken.

dann erst queerbeet


----------



## Ivaeniire (6. August 2008)

Also ... ich habe bis  45 fury gemacht, ab dann wird eh meistens ein Tank gesucht und bis 40 kann man auch in jede andere Haltung tanken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also habe ab 46 umgeskillt auf Def-Kriegerin, damit gehen zwar die Gegner  etwas langsamer down, dafür steckst du aber auch weniger ein.
Wichtig ist wie schon andere angemerkt haben, das du dich anfangs immer auf einen Skillbaum konzentriert , ehe du wo anders Punkte hinein steckst ...

Rest ist Geschmacksache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. August 2008)

1. Bissl falsches Forum, Kriegerforum wäre da besser angebracht.

BTT: Also ich rate dir von lvl 1-58 entweder : Waffe skilln (da du kaum trefferwertung bekommst für furor und ohne=> verfehlen) oder machst halt furor, wobei du manchmal  bis oft den gegner verfehlst.
Ab 58 kannst du dann Schutz skilln da du ab dort dann in die inis kommst wo man manchmal nen schutzkrieger brauchst, natürlich kannst du auhc bollwerk als furor tanken mit schild und schwert aber schutz ist da doch ein bisschen besser angebracht.


----------



## woici (22. August 2008)

hab meinen ersten krieger als fury gelevelt (ist jetzt def tank) und mache gerade einen kleinen krieger (lv26) als waffenkrieger... geht viel leichter, macht zumindest in den unteren leveln deutlich mehr damage... 3 gleichwertige mobs sind keinerlei problem


----------

